# E-liquid tastes a little weird



## Calvin305 (14/3/16)

Hi guys,

Trust you had a great weekend. I just need some help. Tried my hand at making my own e-juice for the first time on Friday. The recipe goes as follows:


Blueberry - 7%
Pomegranate - 7%
DX Sweet Cream - 3%
Sweetner - 2%
Now my concern is that the juice tastes soapy for some reason and I was wondering if I could be pointed in the right direction. I think what might be giving the e-juice that taste is maybe to much sweetner? Is there a rule of thumb when it comes to using sweetner/sucralose? Like a certain amount of drops per certain amount of ml of liquid to be made? Your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Silver (14/3/16)

I'm no DIYer but did you let it steep?


----------



## Calvin305 (14/3/16)

It has been steeping for the past 3 days, gave it a try again today, and still tastes a little soapy

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (14/3/16)

Calvin305 said:


> It has been steeping for the past 3 days, gave it a try again today, and still tastes a little soapy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Ah ok, will have to wait for the DIY experts....


----------



## Calvin305 (14/3/16)

Haha thanks though (y)

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (14/3/16)

Give it more time. It will settle.


----------



## Calvin305 (14/3/16)

Okay cool, is it normal for the sweetner to do that? Or is it not the sweetner at all? How may drops would you recommend of sweetner per 10ml of eliquid being made?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (14/3/16)

It's different for everyone. I put very little sweetener in my juices. Even the sweet juices. In my case, I use only 2 drops per 10ml.


----------



## Calvin305 (14/3/16)

Okay cool yeah, so that soapy taste should die down? Do you have some recipes i could try out?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (14/3/16)

Calvin305 said:


> Okay cool yeah, so that soapy taste should die down? Do you have some recipes i could try out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



Hi @Calvin305 
Check out the threads in the following subforum:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/e-Liquid-recipes/

I am sure you will find lots of good recipes there


----------



## Vapington (14/3/16)

If a recipe tastes bad from the start aint nothing steeping going to do to it. Balance is key. Flavours have to balance and compliment eachother. Work with your percentages, is this your own recipe or one you found? Which flavour companies are they? TFA?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Calvin305 (14/3/16)

It was one that i found on Kritikalmass. The blueberry is from vapeowave, ppmegranate is from flavour west, the dx sweet cream is from tfa, and the sweetner is from vapeowave

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernest (14/3/16)

Calvin305 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Trust you had a great weekend. I just need some help. Tried my hand at making my own e-juice for the first time on Friday. The recipe goes as follows:
> 
> ...


I don't think it's the sweetner, at that percentage it will just be very sweet. Maybe one of the fruits, it can happen at high percentages. For me the flavor percentages are very high, unless you are using a 1,8 - 2,5 Ohm device. 
I would rather mix that recipe at:
Blueberry - 4%
Pomegranate - 4%
Sweet Cream - 1.5%
Sweetner - 0.5%

Have not tried it, but that's where I would start.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvin305 (14/3/16)

So you feel that it is possibly the blueberry maybe? I am vaping at about .3 ohms to .7 ohms

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernest (14/3/16)

Calvin305 said:


> So you feel that it is possibly the blueberry maybe? I am vaping at about .3 ohms to .7 ohms
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Hard to say, I haven't used their Blueberry before, but I have used Blueberry up to 8% before and did not find it soapy, only very strong Blueberry.


----------



## Calvin305 (14/3/16)

Okay cool, so it could possibly just be that it is that specific blueberry, as i do not think there would be a problem with something from flavour west, which company do you prefer to use/recommend?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (14/3/16)

My advice - make single flavour mixes of all of those so that you know what each one tastes like.
That will give you a better idea of what you're playing around with, otherwise you're just taking a stab in the dark.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Ernest (14/3/16)

Calvin305 said:


> Okay cool, so it could possibly just be that it is that specific blueberry, as i do not think there would be a problem with something from flavour west, which company do you prefer to use/recommend?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Not necessarily something wrong, many concentrates can have a weird taste at a high percentage, even the big brands. So far I've used TFA, Cap, FA and FW. If you use common brands it's easier to google flavors and get an understanding of what that particular concentrate tastes like, what percentages it works best at and what to avoid.


----------



## Vapington (14/3/16)

And remember that each flavour house will give you different results. Tfas Blueberry will taste different to lets say Capellas etc. so if you following a recipe online try use the correct recipes if you want a good result. Drop the blueberry completely from that recipe and try again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvin305 (14/3/16)

Was definitely the blueberry, should have done it from the begining, i gave it a taste, the pure concentrate before adding vg/pg and it is definitely the blueberry. That is the last time i buy concentrate from vapeowave

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (14/3/16)

Calvin305 said:


> Was definitely the blueberry, should have done it from the begining, i gave it a taste, the pure concentrate before adding vg/pg and it is definitely the blueberry. That is the last time i buy concentrate from vapeowave
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



If you do decide to reintroduce the blueberry, start at a low % and then work your way up. I have never tried any concentrates from vapeowave, but this one could be quite strong. Start at 0.5 - 1 % and then go from there

Oh and with regard to flavour companies : I would stick with the big brands :TFA, Capella, Flavor West, Flavour Art, Flavorah and Inawera.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvin305 (14/3/16)

Thanks man, not scrapping any of the juice i have made, just scaling the juice up, adding more vg/pg and less blueberry

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (14/3/16)

I don't know about Sweet Cream DX. But I know the normal TFA Sweet Cream is totally Lux tasting when used too high.

I would also drop it to at least 1.5%

And the fruits look too high.

I have no idea about Sweetener unfortunately 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (14/3/16)

Oh i see some of from Vapowave. I have no idea then. Ask them. They couldn't tell me what brand it is, so I've paid no attention to them.

But; like u said, TFA Sweet Cream can be soapy at high percentages. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Calvin305 (14/3/16)

Starting to land the flavour now, it was definitely the blueberry. The sweet cream dx is fine. And the sweetner is okay (was not adding to the soapy taste)

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (14/3/16)

Try this


Blueberry - 2.5%
Pomegranate - 2%
DX Sweet Cream - 1.5%
Sweetner - 1%


----------



## stevie g (14/3/16)

Sweetner turns the coil black very fast so try to stay below 1% especially the sucralose at a 10% dilution ratio which is most commercial stuff but some like FA do their dilution at 5% so you can go upto 2% then. CAP supersweet is diluted at 15% so around 0.75% is the sweetspot.

Had not tried stevia yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/3/16)

method1 said:


> My advice - make single flavour mixes of all of those so that you know what each one tastes like.
> That will give you a better idea of what you're playing around with, otherwise you're just taking a stab in the dark.


Your thoughts on mixing premade mixes? My idea was to make few 100ml bottles and go ape combining them. As in mix it up to a vape-able level and then mixing the liquids. Foresee any problems?


----------



## Anwar (14/3/16)

@Calvin305

Always use concentrates from well known brands

You will be able to get assistance as many people uses them and you'll ne anle to get reviews that will give you some sort of knowledge of how ro use them

I have been mixing for a while now 

If you need assitance let me know

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (14/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Your thoughts on mixing premade mixes? My idea was to make few 100ml bottles and go ape combining them. As in mix it up to a vape-able level and then mixing the liquids. Foresee any problems?



Premade mixes? As in pre-mixed flavour bases?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (15/3/16)

method1 said:


> Premade mixes? As in pre-mixed flavour bases?


Indeed you understand correctly. I am too clumsy to do concentrates it is asking for disaster... So yes I want to just empty the concentrates into sufficient VG. Then mix the dilute concentrates or "pure" flavors. So lets say 10ml of concentrate makes 100ml of mix (just an example) can I just dump the bottle's worth in the VG and keep this long term?


----------

